

Texas police get a weapons-bearing drone, piloted by a "game console". - noduerme
http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/texas-county-police-buys-drone-can-carry-weapons

======
gerggerg
If you're someone(innocent or otherwise) being chased by an un-manned
aircraft, could shooting at it with purpose to disable it be construed as an
act of self defense? Especially if it carries weapons.

